# Living together



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

My daughter and her boyfriend are considering the move to Dubai as I have sold it so well..............but I now know it is illegal for unmarried couples to live together............they would initially live with us, then find an apartment for themselves...........how common is it for unmarrieds to live together (all the real estate agents that showed us accommodation when we moved here said it was very common?) but I dont want to encourage them if they are going to face problems

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is very common- there are numerous threads on this topic, please do a search.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I think Wanda missed the "un" in front of common. Living together is practically unheard of here. They do regular searches (twice a week) as well as thermal scans from helicoptors, specially trained dogs that can tell from the smell if a man and woman are related/married, that kind of thing. Also when catching a taxi the driver will demand to see either passports or a valid marriage certificate, along with an NOC from work. 

On the odd occasion that people have been found to be cohabiting they were locked on stocks at Mall of Emirates and Carrefour donated all the rotten stock from there shelves so people could hurl it at them. 

Be very careful.


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> I think Wanda missed the "un" in front of common. Living together is practically unheard of here. They do regular searches (twice a week) as well as thermal scans from helicoptors, specially trained dogs that can tell from the smell if a man and woman are related/married, that kind of thing. Also when catching a taxi the driver will demand to see either passports or a valid marriage certificate, along with an NOC from work.
> 
> On the odd occasion that people have been found to be cohabiting they were locked on stocks at Mall of Emirates and Carrefour donated all the rotten stock from there shelves so people could hurl it at them.
> 
> Be very careful.


Bigjimbo

.................good job Ive got a sense of humour!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Crabberz said:


> My daughter and her boyfriend are considering the move to Dubai as I have sold it so well..............but I now know it is illegal for unmarried couples to live together............they would initially live with us, then find an apartment for themselves...........how common is it for unmarrieds to live together (all the real estate agents that showed us accommodation when we moved here said it was very common?) but I dont want to encourage them if they are going to face problems
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated


It is common, tell them not to draw attention to themselves and no one should be the wiser. Also, might be a good thing have your daughter have your address as her contact, etc. even though she doesn't live there. That way if anything happens, it would be like she has been living with you the entire time.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> I think Wanda missed the "un" in front of common. Living together is practically unheard of here. They do regular searches (twice a week) as well as thermal scans from helicoptors, specially trained dogs that can tell from the smell if a man and woman are related/married, that kind of thing. Also when catching a taxi the driver will demand to see either passports or a valid marriage certificate, along with an NOC from work.
> 
> On the odd occasion that people have been found to be cohabiting they were locked on stocks at Mall of Emirates and Carrefour donated all the rotten stock from there shelves so people could hurl it at them.
> 
> Be very careful.


Have you seen the fornication monitors? They are being installed at Mirdiff. These machines can actually determine if you have fornicated out of wedlock. It will then alert the police who will then send you an SMS telling you where to turn yourself in. Isn't technology awesome?


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> It is common, tell them not to draw attention to themselves and no one should be the wiser. Also, might be a good thing have your daughter have your address as her contact, etc. even though she doesn't live there. That way if anything happens, it would be like she has been living with you the entire time.


Thank you for that, good suggestion re: contact address


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> Have you seen the fornication monitors? They are being installed at Mirdiff. These machines can actually determine if you have fornicated out of wedlock. It will then alert the police who will then send you an SMS telling you where to turn yourself in. Isn't technology awesome?


No..............? ................Really......................? Better avoid Mirdiff then?!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Have you seen the fornication monitors? They are being installed at Mirdiff. These machines can actually determine if you have fornicated out of wedlock. It will then alert the police who will then send you an SMS telling you where to turn yourself in. Isn't technology awesome?


Indo, could you please use italics when being ironical, it's a little kinder to an older person's eyes (i.e., me haha!).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

or just add a  at the end...


----------



## Thinkinghat (Jul 9, 2012)

Although very common, if the new tenancy law in Dubai is implemented it could some problems for them (in certain interactions with government departments where tenancy agreement is required to be submitted). (see threads on the new tenancy in dubai)


----------

